# atf african tiger fish



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

just picked this lovley fish up!

gasman


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

very loely indeed with his teeth









^^ lovely


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Please tell me you have a 200 or so gallon tank to put that in. for now.
It looks great. It would suck to put such a great looking fish in a small tank. I do hope you will be able to provide it a proper home. (ie 600+ gallons of water)
So many people get these beasts thinking they can be kept in conventional sized tanks and they wind up suffering.

Tho I gotta say they put P's to shame. They are just so badassed.


----------



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

yes my tank is big enough for now so dont worry your self.
but i could have left it in the 3 footer i found it in as i dont have a 600 gallon tank at the moment.

thought id share a picy with everyone as hes a lovley specimen

gasman


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

A great pickup. Not too often you can pick up a 11"+ ATF. Any tank mates?


----------



## Juntau (Jan 1, 2004)

Very nice pick up!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

gasman said:


> yes my tank is big enough for now so dont worry your self.
> but i could have left it in the 3 footer i found it in as i dont have a 600 gallon tank at the moment.
> 
> thought id share a picy with everyone as hes a lovley specimen
> ...


Uggh they had it in a 3ft tank? 
so what are you keeping him in?


----------



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

BlackSunshine said:


> yes my tank is big enough for now so dont worry your self.
> but i could have left it in the 3 footer i found it in as i dont have a 600 gallon tank at the moment.
> 
> thought id share a picy with everyone as hes a lovley specimen
> ...


Uggh they had it in a 3ft tank? 
so what are you keeping him in?
[/quote]

all i have to offer him at the mo is a 6.6x2x2 about 200 gallon.
i reckon i have about 6-12 months .guessing hel grow around 4-5 inches in this year.

gasman

tank mates?? nether really thought about it,didnt think there was a ideal fish for him to get on with.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

awesome fish. was that the tank your cariba were in?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

gasman said:


> tank mates?? nether really thought about it,didnt think there was a ideal fish for him to get on with.


I know a lot of members who have large ATF's( 14"+) keep their in a large and populated tank. Large barbs, cichla, fei fengs, Odoe pikes, bichirs, ect are all popular choices. Plus it helps calm down a skittish ATF. But it sounds like you have a great Vittatus could make for a great solitary fish.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Good score! How much did you pay for him?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

gasman said:


> yes my tank is big enough for now so dont worry your self.
> but i could have left it in the 3 footer i found it in as i dont have a 600 gallon tank at the moment.
> 
> thought id share a picy with everyone as hes a lovley specimen
> ...


Uggh they had it in a 3ft tank? 
so what are you keeping him in?
[/quote]

all i have to offer him at the mo is a 6.6x2x2 about 200 gallon.
i reckon i have about 6-12 months .guessing hel grow around 4-5 inches in this year.

gasman

tank mates?? nether really thought about it,didnt think there was a ideal fish for him to get on with.
[/quote]

Nice. Well 200 is more then most people give them. 
Their growth is totally dependant on how much you feed them. At least at smaller sizes 1" a month a fair expectation. Even at 11" he is still a baby.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow, very nice fish! Take more pictures of him when he is a monster.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

very nice picture...keep us posted ...


----------



## GN121406 (Jul 28, 2007)

Very Nice color. Loving the metalic on him/her


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

nice fish fella. i get worried when people own fish like these though. people preach you better have so and so hundred gallons to house him. even though they are slower growing fish, in the end they just get too damn big


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

wow!!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

these things are nasty, great find


----------

